# Trespassing



## huskie muskie (Jul 14, 2010)

So I'm hunting in my father-in-law's woods on Saturday morning working a gobbler who is still in the tree. I hear some broken twigs and swooshing behind me when another hunter comes up next to me. Keep in mind my f-i-l's land is clearly marked and he has over 30 acres so it's hard to miss. So I try to sound annoyed but not too loud as to spook the bird I ask him who he is. He doesn't respond but walks a couple of steps toward me. I inform him that he's trespassing and needs to leave the property immediately. He acts like he didn't know and tells me to go ahead like I need permission. Needless to say the gobbler flew down and hung up out of shooting range and then went quiet. The next morning I got to the woods earlier so I could get closer to the Tom's roost when I hear an owl call and the same gobbler respond. It is just then probably 5 a.m. I know this is another hunter b/c my f-i-l and I only hunt these woods and never use shock calls. So I went and got as far as I could in near the Tom and set up. After a while he fired up again, only this time there are at least 4-6 toms fired up also. Well wouldn't you know I hear a box call about 100 yards to my left about 10 minutes later. The birds were calling vigorously to both the trespasser and myself in the roost and after they flew down. At one point the birds seemed to be heading away and far enough away that I didn't think I had a shot at them anymore as they seemed to be more interested in the other hunter's box call.

The question is, what would you have done at this point? Do you give up on the hunt and go bust the idiot who is on your property again? Do you continue to call in the hops of bringing the birds back to you but risk the offender getting the bird and then having to deal with him being on your property but also illegally harvesting? If you bust him, how do you turn him in if he doesn't cooperate? Do you follow him out of the woods? Call 911? 

How do you guys handle this situation? My f-i-l has caught a member of this family on his property last year but I don't think he is pursuing the trespassing hard enough. He didn't hunt this Spring and I didn't get out until this past weekend so this guy could've had the run of the property all season. I live 3 hours away and can't get up there enough to really help out.

After some people chime in I'll complete the story as to how I handled it. Thanks!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Well as for me, I'd give up the hunt, find the bum and bounce his head off a tree. Now I know it's not everyones way of handling it.......but it's what has worked well for me........and it works very well.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Call the non emergency PD or Sheriff's number and request an officer for a possible trespasser on the property. Ensure you have your written permission slip on you or you're busted too. Give up the hunt and go meet the officer then follow their instructions. Also while you're waiting call your FIL to meet too.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I would contact the local wildlife officer and they will intervene on the landowners behalf. If they catch someone on private land without a written permission slip it will be bad news. I also think you should carry one signed by the landowner just to be safe unless you are on the deed or lease. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

The correct answer is....you cant do anything. Its not your property. Oh and if your stupid enough to try an bounce someones head off a tree..tresspasser or not, you could find yourself in more trouble than him. Trust me. Plus lets not forget hes carrying a 12 guage shotgun.


----------



## huskie muskie (Jul 14, 2010)

Your two scenarios are two of the three options I considered while fuming at the base of the tree I was leaned up against. Go kick this guy's butt (and risk and assault charge which is career suicide for an educator such as myself), call the authorities (but again, the protocol wasn't clear to me, didn't have non-emergency number or game warden number on me), so I chose the third option, wait it out and see what happens. Turns out I got lucky. The birds continued to gobble aways off but then suddenly started heading my way. I started looking really hard in that direction and spotted three gobblers heading my way. I breathed a sigh of relief and raised my gun in preparation. Once they were in range I took the first shot I had at the lead bird and the others scattered. I proudly walked over and grabbed the bird and then started yelling. "Whoever is hunting in here is trespassing. If I catch you again I will turn you in and there is a heavy fine so I hope its worth it. Find somewhere else to hunt. You're going to get someone shot." Then I did an about face and walked out of the woods with my decent Tom. Last day of the season, nice 2 year old bird and got over on a jerk trespassing. I call that a win-win.  I suppose I could've found the guy after harvesting the bird, but I guess I was so happy to get the tom and didn't really want to carry it around while I dealt with him, I guess I figured my speech was good enough.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

huskie muskie said:


> Your two scenarios are two of the three options I considered while fuming at the base of the tree I was leaned up against. Go kick this guy's butt (and risk and assault charge which is career suicide for an educator such as myself), call the authorities (but again, the protocol wasn't clear to me, didn't have non-emergency number or game warden number on me), so I chose the third option, wait it out and see what happens. Turns out I got lucky. The birds continued to gobble aways off but then suddenly started heading my way. I started looking really hard in that direction and spotted three gobblers heading my way. I breathed a sigh of relief and raised my gun in preparation. Once they were in range I took the first shot I had at the lead bird and the others scattered. I proudly walked over and grabbed the bird and then started yelling. "Whoever is hunting in here is trespassing. If I catch you again I will turn you in and there is a heavy fine so I hope its worth it. Find somewhere else to hunt. You're going to get someone shot." Then I did an about face and walked out of the woods with my decent Tom. Last day of the season, nice 2 year old bird and got over on a jerk trespassing. I call that a win-win.  I suppose I could've found the guy after harvesting the bird, but I guess I was so happy to get the tom and didn't really want to carry it around while I dealt with him, I guess I figured my speech was good enough.


Well done.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

About ten years ago one of my buddies was on a deer drive. He got over on another property and was confronted by the landowner. He apologized and attempted to get off the property, the landowner attacked him, took his muzzeloader from him and bashed him in the head with it. My friend had to be lifeflighted and nearly died. The man who hit him ended up doing 3 years in prison,paying tens of thousands of dollars in hospital bills and an additional 50 thousand for the pain and suffering suit. Just something to think about.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

huskie muskie said:


> Your two scenarios are two of the three options I considered while fuming at the base of the tree I was leaned up against. Go kick this guy's butt (and risk and assault charge which is career suicide for an educator such as myself), call the authorities (but again, the protocol wasn't clear to me, didn't have non-emergency number or game warden number on me), so I chose the third option, wait it out and see what happens. Turns out I got lucky. The birds continued to gobble aways off but then suddenly started heading my way. I started looking really hard in that direction and spotted three gobblers heading my way. I breathed a sigh of relief and raised my gun in preparation. Once they were in range I took the first shot I had at the lead bird and the others scattered. I proudly walked over and grabbed the bird and then started yelling. "Whoever is hunting in here is trespassing. If I catch you again I will turn you in and there is a heavy fine so I hope its worth it. Find somewhere else to hunt. You're going to get someone shot." Then I did an about face and walked out of the woods with my decent Tom. Last day of the season, nice 2 year old bird and got over on a jerk trespassing. I call that a win-win.  I suppose I could've found the guy after harvesting the bird, but I guess I was so happy to get the tom and didn't really want to carry it around while I dealt with him, I guess I figured my speech was good enough.


Well done.....beats my idea of bashing his head off a tree!!lol


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

That works too. lol, next time bring some bottle rockets with ya, that should be another fun alternative.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

[quote="chillin";1422297]About ten years ago one of my buddies was on a deer drive. He got over on another property and was confronted by the landowner. He apologized and attempted to get off the property, the landowner attacked him, took his muzzeloader from him and bashed him in the head with it. My friend had to be lifeflighted and nearly died. The man who hit him ended up doing 3 years in prison,paying tens of thousands of dollars in hospital bills and an additional 50 thousand for the pain and suffering suit. Just something to think about.[/quote]

Jeez, another reason I still CCW while hunting. Glad he survived that attack!


----------

